# Hurst shifter for '66



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Anyone know where I can find a hurst shifter for a '66 GTO with console and M21 tranny?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Unless you want a used one, they are still available new from most major auto stores. Used, watch ebay, local craigslist, go to swap meets, put a "wanted" on forums.....


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks TMP


----------

